# 9.1



## allisonb (Jan 6, 2010)

Seems to be my unluckly number today...can't seem to get below it no matter how hard I try or how much insulin I take!  My DSN did phone me at home between Christmas and New Year though to check that I was ok which I thought was very nice of her.  She is concerned that I'm having too many hypos but knows that whatever she says I won't change what I'm doing.


----------



## Emmal31 (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh dear! know how you feel my resistance seems to be relenting a little so not having so many high's but it's still frustrating isn't it. When did you last night put your backgroud insulin up? For about 2 months I was having to put my background insulin up every 3-5 days just to try and lower the numbers a little on top of corrections during the day. When's your next clinic appointment? 

Emma x


----------



## allisonb (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks Emma.  Increased background insulin about two weeks ago, both morning and night but that might be the answer.  Next growth scan and clinic appointment is next Monday.  You're right, it's just frustrating, was doing really well and then out of the blue a high BS all day, had 50 units of insulin with lunch too and all I ate was a small jacket potato and some salad!

Have you got a definite date yet?

Ax


----------



## Emmal31 (Jan 6, 2010)

I know one day is never the same to another. I'm having to give myself amounts quite similar to yours for most meals it's just madness! I used to give mysefl 8-12 units for breakfast now it's usually 40. How long has it been since you ate? because a 9.1 for me 2 hours post meal would be good because it would mean it's still going to come down a little bit more before dinner. I've got my next growth scan and clinic app this friday 8th which is when i'll be told a date for definite(that's what i've been told anyway!) I'd put my background up by a couple of units and see if it helps with levels overall tomorrow.

xx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Jan 6, 2010)

I cannot believe how much insulin u guys are taking! Its so weird how It goes up so much!! :O 
I think the most ive taken so far is like 20 with cereal, now i just avoid it like the plague!! 
Im 30 wks on sun, I take 32 lantus in morning and 16 at 9pm but generally the same for my lispro but maybe a few extra units with cereal and mash lol 
never as much as 40 though, I agree maybe u need to boost ur long acting up a bit. mine was 38 in morning only b4 pregnancy.... Im just glad I am no longer getting bother from the doctors surgery for ordering so many strips r id be up s**t creek by now, how far along r u guys again? Im sure u are getting near the end so ill be in the same boat as u in a few weeks probably lol xxx


----------



## am64 (Jan 6, 2010)

xxlou_lxx said:


> I cannot believe how much insulin u guys are taking! Its so weird how It goes up so much!! :O
> I think the most ive taken so far is like 20 with cereal, now i just avoid it like the plague!!
> Im 30 wks on sun, I take 32 lantus in morning and 16 at 9pm but generally the same for my lispro but maybe a few extra units with cereal and mash lol
> never as much as 40 though, I agree maybe u need to boost ur long acting up a bit. mine was 38 in morning only b4 pregnancy.... Im just glad I am no longer getting bother from the doctors surgery for ordering so many strips r id be up s**t creek by now, how far along r u guys again? Im sure u are getting near the end so ill be in the same boat as u in a few weeks probably lol xxx



soz nothing to do with thread i just wanted to say to lou i love her avater !!


----------



## allisonb (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi Lou.  I'm 30 weeks, due date is 17th March (or two weeks earlier) and I can't believe myself how much insulin it's taking to control things.  BS was high all day yesterday and I had sausage and mash for tea with 60 units of humalog which finally brought it down to 'normal'.  60 units would have knocked me out before being pregnant.  Woke at 5.8 this morning which is better but have already shot up to 9.1 again even after increasing my background by two units this morning and haven't eaten anything yet!  Hey Ho, diabetes and pregnancy.....all good fun!

Allisonx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks Am64, just a reminder of whos wiggling around in there all day! she never sleeps haha!! 
I have to admit allison, this has been so far the hardest thing ive ever done in my life so far, and I thought my nursing exams were bad haha my diabetes consultant did look at me like I had two heads wen I told her I had to increase my bg insulin so ill be looking forward to telling her in a few weeks if I have to increase my humalog lol I cannot be doing with her to be honest!! 
You must be a week ahead of me, have u started ur weekly day care appointments yet? mine start on wednesday but dunno wat to expect, just that it involves sitting on a bed for 30 mins each week with a band strapped around my gut lol! xx


----------



## allisonb (Jan 7, 2010)

As far as I know I don't get weekly day care appointments and I don't know what they are!?  I have growth scans every three weeks, next one is on Monday next week and then on 22nd Feb they'll give me a date to go in.  Everyone still keeps saying that I won't go over 38 weeks but when I had my last baby in 2007 they said that all the way along until the day before 38 weeks when they said, oh well she seems ok and all looks fine, ok size etc so we'll leave you a bit longer.  She was only a couple of days off 40 weeks.  So I'm not getting my hopes up for the beginning of March!

Ax


----------



## Emmal31 (Jan 7, 2010)

allisonb said:


> As far as I know I don't get weekly day care appointments and I don't know what they are!?  I have growth scans every three weeks, next one is on Monday next week and then on 22nd Feb they'll give me a date to go in.  Everyone still keeps saying that I won't go over 38 weeks but when I had my last baby in 2007 they said that all the way along until the day before 38 weeks when they said, oh well she seems ok and all looks fine, ok size etc so we'll leave you a bit longer.  She was only a couple of days off 40 weeks.  So I'm not getting my hopes up for the beginning of March!
> 
> Ax



I think i would scream if they say that to me! but then i'm very impatient for her to come now. How have your levels been today then? xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Jan 7, 2010)

xxlou_lxx said:


> I cannot believe how much insulin u guys are taking! Its so weird how It goes up so much!! :O
> I think the most ive taken so far is like 20 with cereal, now i just avoid it like the plague!!
> Im 30 wks on sun, I take 32 lantus in morning and 16 at 9pm but generally the same for my lispro but maybe a few extra units with cereal and mash lol
> never as much as 40 though, I agree maybe u need to boost ur long acting up a bit. mine was 38 in morning only b4 pregnancy.... Im just glad I am no longer getting bother from the doctors surgery for ordering so many strips r id be up s**t creek by now, how far along r u guys again? Im sure u are getting near the end so ill be in the same boat as u in a few weeks probably lol xxx



I can't remember the last time I gave myself something as small as 20 units for food - correction doses are usually around that ! I can't eat cereal anymore I need about 70 units for it so I just don't bother. I'm almost 36 weeks now  the end is so near horah! xx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Jan 7, 2010)

I was told that the day care appointments were just standard at the maternity hospital I go to, still unsure of what it involves but I do know I have to attend the clinic after they have seen me in day care so ill have to see my consultants crabbit face every week now on top of it! 
They may just not do the day care appiontments everywhere, a girl I know who is type 1 too went for a detailed cardiac scan at 24 wks and I was confused as to why I didnt get offered one lol I was quite gutted haha
I hope I get my 5th of march slot though coz I dont wanna wait til my due date on the 21st. fingers crossed that you get it over with earlier this time


----------



## allisonb (Jan 11, 2010)

Levels not too bad over the weekend.  A few spikes, especially after cereal like you Emma, so maybe I'll stick to toast.  Gave myself 60 units of fast acting for a bowl of rice crispies on saturday morning and still spiked at 12.4 an hour later!  BS then hung around the 10 / 11 mark for about two hours then within the space on about 10 mins plunged down to 2.2!  Hey Ho.  Going to clinic this afternoon so will see if they've got any bright ideas.

Ax


----------



## Emmal31 (Jan 11, 2010)

allisonb said:


> Levels not too bad over the weekend.  A few spikes, especially after cereal like you Emma, so maybe I'll stick to toast.  Gave myself 60 units of fast acting for a bowl of rice crispies on saturday morning and still spiked at 12.4 an hour later!  BS then hung around the 10 / 11 mark for about two hours then within the space on about 10 mins plunged down to 2.2!  Hey Ho.  Going to clinic this afternoon so will see if they've got any bright ideas.
> 
> Ax



It is just ridiculous how much we need for just a normal bowl of cereal, maybe just sticking to toast for the last few weeks would be a good idea.

Let us know how your clinic appointment goes this afternoon, I was told friday to give myself 10 units of lantus in the mornings to try and get my levels down during the day a bit more and it's helped quite a bit could be an option for you to suggest to your team? I wish that my team had suggested it earlier and it would have saved a lot of high's! 

Emma xx


----------

